# Lance = Britney?



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/22/f...yle&adxnnlx=1214078527-BD16WV5l3WPJr9TZxOVFCw

Used to read all of these laudatory stories promoting the myth.... but when the New York Times does a two page article about how much tail you chase and how you blew off fathers day with your kids for a Iron Maiden concert with the bimbo of the month, you know the things have changed.


----------



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

im sure the iron maiden concert was after 9pm.... what??? is he supposed to take his twin girls who are probably 7 or so with him? 
Give the guy a break all you lance haters.

1 out of 4 people in all of NorthAmerica will develop one form of cancer or another. Be glad when you get it that the Cancer Society has a better treatment for you now than they did 10 yrs ago.

And be thankful that his cause is homegrown and not doing some wannabe saint-crap chasing half way across the globe and adopting the unfed or trying to feed those who have no impact on you and me


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

lol. thanks for the link.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/22/f...yle&adxnnlx=1214078527-BD16WV5l3WPJr9TZxOVFCw
> 
> Used to read all of these laudatory stories promoting the myth.... but when the New York Times does a two page article about how much tail you chase and how you blew off fathers day with your kids for a Iron Maiden concert with the bimbo of the month, you know the things have changed.


heading to doping forum... in 3...2...1...


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

Wow. I can't believe that he did that to his kids on Father's Day.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

bas said:


> heading to doping forum... in 3...2...1...


That's what I thought until I read the thread. You were the first to mention dope. Perhaps he took concert enhancing drugs. Nobody's ever caught doing that until the end up in the E.R.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey, I saw Lance on the Letterman show just after father's day. He said he'd taken his kids to see 'the Hulk' or something. Boy, he's an odd looking dude, off the bike. Eyes are about two inches apart..At least he's staying somewhat in shape, told old Davey he was up to 175 lbs from racing weight of 165..
I'd bet, retired or not, he'd probably still hand out legs right and left to all the Lance-haters on this list. 
Don Hanson


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Hey, I saw Lance on the Letterman show just after father's day. He said he'd taken his kids to see 'the Hulk' or something. Boy, he's an odd looking dude, off the bike. Eyes are about two inches apart..At least he's staying somewhat in shape, told old Davey he was up to 175 lbs from racing weight of 165..
> I'd bet, retired or not, he'd probably still hand out legs right and left to all the Lance-haters on this list.
> Don Hanson


I'm not a Lance fan by any means, but I have to agree if he was to ride with us schumcks, it would be an ass kicking of epic proportions. Whether he was "dirty" or not, nothing can take a person from being genetically un-gifted to the top level of professional sports.

++ on the beady eyes. I always thought he had an f'ed up look. My wife thinks he's hot though.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Hey, I saw Lance on the Letterman show just after father's day. He said he'd taken his kids to see 'the Hulk' or something. Boy, he's an odd looking dude, off the bike. Eyes are about two inches apart..At least he's staying somewhat in shape, told old Davey he was up to 175 lbs from racing weight of 165..
> I'd bet, retired or not, he'd probably still hand out legs right and left to all the Lance-haters on this list.
> Don Hanson


he'd destroy all of us. that's really irrelevant to the matter at hand though. it's a completely pointless observation. he can be fast and still be a trainwreck personally and professionally.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

He is young, successful, single, and likes blonds. Get over it. How many millions have you raised for a cause?


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

I would care less if he admited dopeing . So did 90% of the field . What he did is amazing , what he does is amazing . If he comes off as a pompus A hole . Too bad , so do most super stars or super powerful people . He's special and he knows it . As the ladies seem to be fully aware !!


----------



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Hey, I saw Lance on the Letterman show just after father's day. He said he'd taken his kids to see 'the Hulk' or something. Boy, he's an odd looking dude, off the bike. Eyes are about two inches apart..At least he's staying somewhat in shape, told old Davey he was up to 175 lbs from racing weight of 165..
> I'd bet, retired or not, he'd probably still hand out legs right and left to all the Lance-haters on this list.
> Don Hanson



ahhh yey i remember see that now on Letterman. (Iwatch Letterman everynight for letterman not because lance was appearing. Besides, i most enjoy letterman making fun of stupid Bush and apple products)
Anyways yes he mentioned he took his kids to see Hulk and how scary the film actually was and how his kids put up with it. He also said his son Luke had 100bucks and he hinted he should buy him something for father day and the reply was a no you make something for fathers day because its more meaningful etc


----------



## velonomad (Jan 2, 2003)

bigpinkt said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/22/f...yle&adxnnlx=1214078527-BD16WV5l3WPJr9TZxOVFCw
> 
> Used to read all of these laudatory stories promoting the myth.... but when the New York Times does a two page article about how much tail you chase and how you blew off fathers day with your kids for a Iron Maiden concert with the bimbo of the month, you know the things have changed.



The US media and in particular the sports media is in the business of promoting and creating false idols for couch potatoes to worship on TV. Remember how the media made Kobe Bryant out to be the next Mike Jordan prior to his rape trial where although it was not proven he committed rape it was proven that he cheated on his wife while she was pregnant with their first kid? Prior to that, the media had desperately tried to make this buffoon out to be some squeaky clean role model even though it was well known within NBA circles that this guy like Lance was chasing everything with a pulse, and this was after he got married.

Most of these "superstars" wouldn't amount to squat without their looks or physical attributes and accomplishments, and those who worship them probably need some good psych counseling sessions.

At least Lance did have enough taste to go and see Maiden instead of some lame flamer concert like Justin Timberlake, lol.


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

velonomad said:


> The US media and in particular the sports media is in the business of promoting and creating false idols for couch potatoes to worship on TV. Remember how the media made Kobe Bryant out to be the next Mike Jordan prior to his rape trial where although it was not proven he committed rape it was proven that he cheated on his wife while she was pregnant with their first kid? Prior to that, the media had desperately tried to make this buffoon out to be some squeaky clean role model even though it was well known within NBA circles that this guy like Lance was chasing everything with a pulse, and this was after he got married.
> 
> Most of these "superstars" wouldn't amount to squat without their looks or physical attributes and accomplishments, and those who worship them probably need some good psych counseling sessions.
> 
> At least Lance did have enough taste to go and see Maiden instead of some lame flamer concert like Justin Timberlake, lol.




Michael Jordan wouldn't do that to his kids.


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Jordan is father of the year . LOL 

Last time I looked , althought I hate pro BB , Kobe is doing just fine...


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

velonomad said:


> Most of these "superstars" wouldn't amount to squat without their looks or physical attributes and accomplishments, and those who worship them probably need some good psych counseling sessions.


That is so funny , I pissed myself . God gives some brains , some physical gifts . As long you use what ever your gifts are , your pretty smart in my book . Sounds like you could use some time on the couch to work out some issues


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

blackhat said:


> he'd destroy all of us. that's really irrelevant to the matter at hand though. it's a completely pointless observation. he can be fast and still be a trainwreck personally and professionally.



His life is a trainwreck ?? WOW


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Huh?*



blackhat said:


> he'd destroy all of us. that's really irrelevant to the matter at hand though. it's a completely pointless observation. he can be fast and still be a trainwreck personally and professionally.


I thought cycling was the subject of this bicycle forum. I'd say relative performance, on the bike, IS relevant here and what someone does or does not do with his kids...That is pointless and a bit off topic. I don't even like kids. (now, that.. was a pointless observation) I don't like Letterman, either, but I bet I can ride my bike better than Dave...Sheesh! At least Lance is not a Scientologist, born again, or something silly..

Don Hanson


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not pro/con Lance Armstrong. But keep in mind he won seven TdFs during an era when everyone of the contenders was doping. Whether he doped or not (he probably did) his feat is remarkable considering a simple crash could have ended his historic streak like it ended Beloki's career. It is medically inconceivable that he could beat a bunch of talented, elite athletes, who we now know were all doping, without some kind of medical support.

But if I was divorced, had millions of dollars, having a midlife crisis and barely survived a battle with cancer, Yes. I would go for it. You only live once. Once you have cancer, you are more likely to develop a second and third unrelated cancer. The treatments received for his cancer, often lead to serious and sometimes fatal complications. Radiation therapy alone is known to cause cancer. So what the heck. If beautiful celebrities want to bed him, why not?

Lance is entitled to a private life. Being a celebrity, just makes it more difficult because of the paparazi and the gossip columnists who make a living off them. And what's wrong with going to rock concerts?


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

Don Duende said:


> I am not pro/con Lance Armstrong. But keep in mind he won seven TdFs during an era when everyone of the contenders was doping. Whether he doped or not (he probably did) his feat is remarkable considering a simple crash could have ended his historic streak like it ended Beloki's career. It is medically inconceivable that he could beat a bunch of talented, elite athletes, who we now know were all doping, without some kind of medical support.
> 
> But if I was divorced, had millions of dollars, having a midlife crisis and barely survived a battle with cancer, Yes. I would go for it. You only live once. Once you have cancer, you are more likely to develop a second and third unrelated cancer. The treatments received for his cancer, often lead to serious and sometimes fatal complications. Radiation therapy alone is known to cause cancer. So what the heck. If beautiful celebrities want to bed him, why not?
> 
> Lance is entitled to a private life. Being a celebrity, just makes it more difficult because of the paparazi and the gossip columnists who make living off them. And what's wrong with going to rock concerts?



You're right. If Lance doped along with all the others he beat, it's not really a competition of who is the best anymore. It's just that Discovery, or really, the Armstrong foundation had the funds for the best doctors and best pharmaceutical drugs than anyone else. I mean, if he really did take drugs like most believe. That's why I'm not into watching the Tour de Farce anymore. Anyway, what does that have to do with him acting like such a poor father to his kids on Father's Day?


----------



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

velonomad said:


> The US media and in particular the sports media is in the business of promoting and creating false idols for couch potatoes to worship on TV. Remember how the media made Kobe Bryant out to be the next Mike Jordan prior to his rape trial where although it was not proven he committed rape it was proven that he cheated on his wife while she was pregnant with their first kid? Prior to that, the media had desperately tried to make this buffoon out to be some squeaky clean role model even though it was well known within NBA circles that this guy like Lance was chasing everything with a pulse, and this was after he got married.
> 
> Most of these "superstars" wouldn't amount to squat without their looks or physical attributes and accomplishments, and those who worship them probably need some good psych counseling sessions.
> 
> At least Lance did have enough taste to go and see Maiden instead of some lame flamer concert like Justin Timberlake, lol.


you need counseling sessions just for spouting all those details off about those so called superstars. Seems you know a lot!!. Time to turn your tv off and go out and ride


----------



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

barbedwire said:


> You're right. If Lance doped along with all the others he beat, it's not really a competition of who is the best anymore. It's just that Discovery, or really, the Armstrong foundation had the funds for the best doctors and best pharmaceutical drugs than anyone else. I mean, if he really did take drugs like most believe. That's why I'm not into watching the Tour de Farce anymore. Anyway, what does that have to do with him acting like such a poor father to his kids on Father's Day?



wheres the proof that he was such a 'poor father' to his kids on Fathers day???
Im not defending Lance whatsoever if this post was about any other individual in the media i would post the same thing. Wheres your proof? so stfu hater


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> what does that have to do with him acting like such a poor father to his kids on Father's Day?


Did he beat his kids and lock them in a closet? 

It's another damn greeting card holiday - I certainly don't think less of anyone who doesn't "observe" these things.


----------



## velonomad (Jan 2, 2003)

breakaway said:


> you need counseling sessions just for spouting all those details off about those so called superstars. Seems you know a lot!!. Time to turn your tv off and go out and ride




Wooo, I think you need to get back on the Prozac, Shirley. You sound like Kobe's wife defending him and perhaps you are?

I mentioned one superstars activities, not multiple. Get out and ride yourself nutjob. Dont forget your Prozac either.


----------



## velonomad (Jan 2, 2003)

breakaway said:


> wheres the proof that he was such a 'poor father' to his kids on Fathers day???
> Im not defending Lance whatsoever if this post was about any other individual in the media i would post the same thing. Wheres your proof? so stfu hater


Why do you curse to him using stfu???? It upsets you to the point you need to curse psychoboy? You really need to get back on your Prozac, Shirley, this is very odd behavior on your part. I can just picture you at your PC screen in a rage throwing things around the room and perhaps even shedding tears. You need serious psychological counseling to be telling anyone to stfu in a mere chat about Lance and his activities. Get help somewhere fruitcake and take those meds the doc put you on.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

I saw Iron Maiden on the current tour.....AMAZING. Loved them growing up, they put on an AMAZING show. Bruce Dickenson(he is on the olympic fencing team for england) sprints around the stage while singing, without missing a note. Unlike other 80's bands, Live, they sound and perform as good as they did 20+ years ago. Its also obivious that they stay in shape. Guess thats why they still have it. Vince Neil and David Lee Roth come to mind "Fatties".

Back to topic.........Lance was in town for a cancer related function, Should he have rushed home to be with them....remember he is RETIRED. He probably spends more time with his family then those here who work a 40+hr week. It was "Fathers Day", not one of their birthdays. My bud got to do a century for fathers day. Thats what HE, the FATHER wanted.
Bryan


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

velonomad said:


> Why do you curse to him using stfu???? It upsets you to the point you need to curse psychoboy? You really need to get back on your Prozac, Shirley, this is very odd behavior on your part. I can just picture you at your PC screen in a rage throwing things around the room and perhaps even shedding tears. You need serious psychological counseling to be telling anyone to stfu in a mere chat about Lance and his activities. Get help somewhere fruitcake and take those meds the doc put you on.



And your jumping straight to the "you need meds" puts you in better catagory than him? Seriously dude, name calling, med dropping... this some how makes you superior because you've refrained from cursing?


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

As a former journalist, I have to say the NY Times story is dreck. They dredge up a bunch of old news about Lance's dating life trying to make the case that this will hurt his charity work. So they find one LBS employee and one professor who say it might. No stats showing drop-off in LA Foundation revenue, no evidence that groups are asking LA to cancel appearances. This story is BS. It's worse than tabloid journalism b/c the NY Times is dishing up celebrity garbage and hiding it behind the "real story" of LA's charity work. It's trash.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Who cares what they are writing about him? I think it's great that a major newspaper is writing about ANY retired cyclist! The guy had a singular focus on bike racing and made more money than any cyclist ever has and now he's enjoying himself. Good for him.

BTW, he bailed out on his new venture's grand opening celebration at his own house after 20 minutes (Mellow Johnny's bike shop) to take his mother out for mother's day. Funny that the article didn't mention it...


----------



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

velonomad said:


> Wooo, I think you need to get back on the Prozac, Shirley. You sound like Kobe's wife defending him and perhaps you are?
> 
> I mentioned one superstars activities, not multiple. Get out and ride yourself nutjob. Dont forget your Prozac either.


If theres anyone who needs prozac its you.
You wanna talk about nutjob have a good look at yourself and your posting which is just filled with hate.

Lets have another look at your pent up hate shall we...

_"The US media and in particular the sports media is in the business of promoting and creating false idols for couch potatoes to worship on TV. Remember how the media made Kobe Bryant out to be the next Mike Jordan prior to his rape trial where although it was not proven he committed rape it was proven that he cheated on his wife while she was pregnant with their first kid? Prior to that, the media had desperately tried to make this buffoon out to be some squeaky clean role model even though it was well known within NBA circles that this guy like Lance was chasing everything with a pulse, and this was after he got married."_

_"At least Lance did have enough taste to go and see Maiden instead of some lame flamer concert like Justin Timberlake, lol."_

You go into more detail than anyone would care to even remember. The only flamer here is you and your flaming on a posting forum about 'superstars'
Sounds more like a jealously thing you have going because your opposite of what your saying of: _good looks or physical attributes and accomplishments_ It must suck to be you being ugly, fat and a failure. Who other superstars you wanna criticize?
Im sure you got lots of them. C'mon tell us more details of more of your hated superstars
Youre not even smart enough to know that Prozac is prescribed for depression. It must be something else that just spews out of your mouth like a parrot.
Do they have any windows where youre locked up?

Like i said, your so fulll of hate that you should stop watching trash tv and go out and ride (on your stationary of course) :lol:
Or maybe you should keep watching.... you absorb a lot of trash info and let it boil up and eat at your insides... looks good on you.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

You know what? This is all so effing stoopid. He went to a concert. On father's day. So what? Did it take all day? I doubt it. Isn't he allowed to have some fun on father's day? I went for a ride. Does that make me a bad father? How much $$ have you haters raised for a good cause? Humm? Maybe if your answer is "0" you might want to step over to the lounge and actually do something good and donate to the "Shave Dave" event and help out a good cause. Sheesh.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Let the Lance thing go, people. Seriously.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Here; I'll even provide the link since you're all probably scared to go in there...http://www.komendonations.org/site/T...nal&fr_id=1080


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

It appears many have misinterpreted my post, it had nothing to do with if Lance doped or if he was a nice guy, (Yes and No are the easy answers to those questions) I posted it because I found interesting that where once all you saw was intensely positive stories about the Lance story now you see coverage that is smiler to what you see about Britney Spears or Lindsey Lohan. It is not just the NYT, he is a staple of the all gossip mags. 

If any of us were single, rich and famous I doubt we would turn down much of the, um, "opportunities" that came our why.

Otherwise it is entertaining to see what members of the cult are willing to put up with from their hero. At what time does "he raised money for cancer" become not a enough of a excuse? It certainly appears it has allowed fans to easily excuse almost any action.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I thought cycling was the subject of this bicycle forum. I'd say relative performance, on the bike, IS relevant here and what someone does or does not do with his kids...That is pointless and a bit off topic. I don't even like kids. (now, that.. was a pointless observation) I don't like Letterman, either, but I bet I can ride my bike better than Dave...Sheesh! At least Lance is not a Scientologist, born again, or something silly..
> 
> Don Hanson


You're correct, he could be making worse choices. my comment was only directed at what appeared to be a dismissal of criticism of his personal life based on his ability to ride fast. fwiw, which isn't much, I was actually starting to like the current incarnation of the shop owning, marathon running, bangingchicksthatlooklikehismom version of Lance™ but I do enjoy seeing him get grilled a bit for maybe not spending so much time with the kids after he said he was leaving the sport for that reason. He's a mess, a very fast, very rich mess, but a mess.


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

breakaway said:


> wheres the proof that he was such a 'poor father' to his kids on Fathers day???
> Im not defending Lance whatsoever if this post was about any other individual in the media i would post the same thing. Wheres your proof? so stfu hater




Dude. Did you bother reading the NY Times article that the original poster linked to? BTW, chill out!


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

This is in the pro cycling forum, so please tell me what this has to do with pro cycling?!?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Lance spent his "party years" glued to the seat of a bike. He's making up for lost time. 

And yeah... who cares? I spent father's day at a bike race. It's a ploy for restaurants and greeting card companies to make more money. I can do nice things for my dad any other day of the year. If I'd heard that my dad missed an Iron Maiden concert just to have brunch with me, I'd be really disappointed in the old man.


----------



## DASS (Apr 3, 2002)

I've always thought LA was kind of a A-hole from all his interviews and his terrible books. He's a bully, he's vindictive, he's addicted to fame, etc....but so what?

If I ever met LA I would shake his hand and say 'thank you' for putting on such a great show and inspiring millions. I respect all the work he has done on his bike.

And I would LOVE to go out on a ride with him, have him drop me on my favorite climb (Old La Honda), watch him clock a 15:30 to my 22:00. Then I would fall off my bike, puke all over myself, as ask him for a picture of us together. Then I would tell the story of how I rode with the greatest tour rider of all time to my kids, grandkids, and anyone else who would listen to me glorify LA and his cycling career.

But yeah, as far as the tabloid stuff, whatever. I don't care.


----------



## obi_twan_kenobe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ummm....can I have a date with Kate Hudson? I wouldn't care if it were Christmas Day!


----------

